# Rod and Reel crank bait setup.



## afellure12 (May 14, 2012)

So what is everybody's favorite crank bait setup for shallow water? I am currently using a Daiwa AG1606XB long cast-X spool with a Shakespeare bassman rod.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

The trend seems to be longer 7 to 7/12 ft rods with 5:1 or less reels. I have found that a 6 to 61/2 ft med rods works best for the way i fish which is rarely out deep chucking deep divers. Most of my cranking is is weed flats and timber and find the shorter rod takes less work. i throw alot of square bills now and have gained some confidence in them. Curently i am using a falcon lowrider 6 1/2 with a quantum acs500.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

afellure12 said:


> So what is everybody's favorite crank bait setup for shallow water? I am currently using a Daiwa AG1606XB long cast-X spool with a Shakespeare bassman rod.


What is your favorite child? Hahahahaha!

For crawling a squarebill through hard cover - a custom Lami SR705 with a Zillion Crazy Cranker spooled with #12 YZH

For faster retrieves through soft cover, a modded Lucky Craft Fat Mini Magic with a 6.3:1 BPS Carbonlite with #20 Sunline Super Natural

For ripping lipless cranks and big shallow baits, a Megabass White Python with a Daiwa Z2020 and #25 Big Game


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

For crawling a squarebill through hard cover - a custom Lami SR705 with a Zillion Crazy Cranker spooled with #12 YZH
For faster retrieves through soft cover said:


> Those are just flat out SICK set-ups!!


----------



## afellure12 (May 14, 2012)

Tokugawa, nice setups! Some serious monetary commitment there


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks guys! I'd rather my skill be my limiting factor as opposed to my gear. Hahahahaha!!!


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Here's my favorite crankin' set up...It's a Quantum Smoke Combo. A 6.3 to 1 gear ratio spooled with 12lb. mono mounted to a 7ft. medium action rod with micro guides.


----------



## afellure12 (May 14, 2012)

What advantage does micro guides give Mo65?


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

afellure12 said:


> What advantage does micro guides give Mo65?


Well...the story is that they cast farther and are more sensitive. I'm not sure about all that...but I do know they look real cool!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Tokugawa said:


> Thanks guys! I'd rather my skill be my limiting factor as opposed to my gear. Hahahahaha!!!


That's my belief as well! (Though the other half doesn't really like that approach) eliminate as many excuses as possible.....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

